# (AL) Something different - British studs



## TimMTP (Mar 27, 2007)

I have 3 British studs available. Black (FTCh), Fox Red (FTW) and Chocolate (son of FTCh). Pedigrees can be seen at my website below.


----------



## TimMTP (Mar 27, 2007)

*British studs available*

I currently have all 3 of my males up for stud. Black, Fox Red and Chocolate are all 3 available. Pedigrees can be seen at my website.


----------

